

Ask HN: Recommended Atom.io packages? - theaccordance

I&#x27;m looking for package recommendations for Atom; I&#x27;ll be using the text-editor primarily to teach a beginner web-design course, but I may also use it on a side project or two that would involve the MEAN stack, LESS, and Grunt.
======
Killswitch
What up Joe? I just switched to Atom from Sublime, and while I keep it stock,
I do have a few packages I use daily.

[https://atom.io/packages/docblockr](https://atom.io/packages/docblockr)

[https://atom.io/packages/linter](https://atom.io/packages/linter)

[https://atom.io/packages/linter-js-standard](https://atom.io/packages/linter-
js-standard)

[https://atom.io/packages/terminal-panel](https://atom.io/packages/terminal-
panel)

